
Family: Past, Present, and Future - gumby
https://waitbutwhy.com/2014/01/your-family-past-present-and-future.html
======
abhiminator
WaitButWhy's two-part series on AI revolution [0] was an insightful primer
into the field for me and was one of the core reasons why I chose to do
Computer Science in college. Highly recommend it.

[0] [https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revol...](https://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolution-1.html)

------
GreeniFi
What I find interesting about the ancestor cone, is that at some point, your
ancestors will no longer be homo sapien, at some point they will no longer be
recognizably human. At some point, not mammalian. And at some point, just ooze
in the primordial swamp. Wow, that would be such awesome infographic to
create. Let me think how to visualize that best!

~~~
DoreenMichele
Start with an extremely long sheet of paper. Tape it to the wall. Start
marking eras. Go from there.

~~~
GreeniFi
I was thinking more of a long infinite scroll on a website :-)

~~~
DoreenMichele
Oops. "My age is showing."

We did the paper on the wall with timeline thing while homeschooling. It was
an interesting experience.

~~~
GreeniFi
It’s a great idea to build the eras out too. I’ll track you down in HN when
I’ve managed to do this in the next month or two :-)

